

How Much Science Is in the Constitution? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/how-much-science-is-in-the-constitution

======
hughes
Nautilus articles are usually okay, but this is literally a facebook quiz. No
content loads unless you permit Facebook Connect to load an externally hosted
quiz from PlayBuzz.

~~~
Goldenromeo
I totally agree with you. Normally, I enjoy some content from this site but
didn't really expect this type of thing to get up voted to the fp.The only
reason I frequent HN is to get away from non-intellectualy stimulating content
like this.

~~~
Goldenromeo
Although my view is indeed bias for I associate trivias with popular sites
like buzzfeed.

------
j_m_b
Dark Matter and Energy are the phlogiston and luminiferous aether of our
times.

